# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Release the first version (EFT V1.0) . Update Released - [06/05/2017]

## mohamed73

*Release The First Version (EFT V1.0) . * 
​ *  ​ Features  Translate & Add All Android Device Language to any Language you want, Features:  All Samsung USA KOREA CHINA Etc ..... KitKat Lollipop Marshmallow Nougat (Not Remove After Format )      Arabic ,Turkish ,Hindi ,Chinese ,Vietnamese ,Russian ,French ,Farsi ETC...All Languages Of The World Without Exception.Allow you to backup applications and restore it whenever problem occurs. Added world's first support for the latest security (Update patch 2016 and 2017). world's first One click Fix root reboot. world's first One click Remove Secure Storage.world's first One click Fix contacts Samsung 6.0.1 - to 7.0 if Done no need patch (BETA). world's first One click Fix contacts Samsung Docomo. world's first One click fix hotspot (Update). world's first Update Dump Rome for the latest security. Samsung Screen reset (Sideload) need recovery mod. Update Dictionary.Add Google Services and Google Play.Full backup is available.Extract tar and Extract img.Merge dictionary.New Update Patch.​Advanced Root explorer Translation of two ways. Update Translate multi language. Update Delete applications (AT&T & Sprint & Verizon). Patch of two ways. update Patch 6.0.1 . update Patch 7.0 . New jar Mod (Decompile jar). New jar Mod (Recompile jar). one click fix install app after patch. one click replace any apk. one click make backup app and patch rom (adb). one click flash any backup app and patch (adb). one click Fix And Enable Lte (4G). one click Disable The message nagging (notification ( Send security reports). one click Disable The message nagging (notification (sim card is not from >>). one click Disable The message nagging ( security policy update).Support All Brand .SAMSUNG Flashing Remove Frp All Samsung New & old security LG FRP Remover Screen Rest QUALCOMM FlasherMOTORLA Flashing XML  Flasher Many BrandAnd More Features...   Wait Next Update More Features More Brand Supported
We Have many Features For You      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *  *After install Update Please Run as Administrator   * *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**

----------


## nabil gsm

شكرا

----------


## lhachhoch

NICE BOX

----------

